# Microchip Technology amplía su línea de productos EEPROM UNI/O® con encapsulados a es



## Meta (Abr 9, 2010)

*Microchip Technology amplía su línea de productos EEPROM UNI/O® con encapsulados a escala de chip al nivel de oblea y TO-92 *








*Microchip *anuncia que sus dispositivos EEPROM UNI/O® para bus único de E/S se encuentran ya disponibles en encapsulados miniatura, a Escala de Chip a Nivel de Oblea y TO-92, además del encapsulado SOT-23 de 3 patillas.  Con unas dimensiones de 0,85 mm x 1,38 mm, el encapsulado WLCSP (Wafer-Level Chip-Scale Package) tiene aproximadamente el mismo tamaño que una pastilla de semiconductor y es compatible con un flujo de fabricación que utilice maquinaria estándar de tipo pick-and-place.  El encapsulado TO-92 de 3 patillas con terminales alargados se emplea habitualmente cuando el flujo de fabricación es un proceso de montaje manual o bien cuando se monta directamente sobre conjuntos de cables.

La tendencia actual del mercado consiste en ofrecer productos de consumo con más funciones que los modelos anteriores, pero en un tamaño más reducido y con un coste más bajo. Esto puede lograrse con mayores niveles de integración, la selección de componentes más pequeños con menos patillas o mediante la utilización de encapsulados de menor tamaño.  Dado que los dispositivos UNI/O sólo necesitan un único puerto de E/S para comunicarse con el microcontrolador (MCU), la selección de componentes en un encapsulado a Escala de Chip es el siguiente paso a realizar para reducir aún más el tamaño total del producto.  Aunque un pequeño tamaño representa un factor a considerar en cualquier diseño, los costes totales de fabricación de un proceso de montaje manual también pueden determinar la selección del encapsulado.  Y es entonces cuando se puede utilizar un encapsulado 
TO-92 para inserción.

Todos los dispositivos de memoria de Microchip cuentan con el soporte del Kit de Inicio MPLAB® para Productos de Memoria Serie (Número de Referencia DV243003, cuesta 100 dólares).  El kit ya se encuentra disponible en microchipDIRECT (http://www.microchip.com/get/9KE2).

Las EEPROM 11AA160 (16 Kbit) y 11AA020 (2 Kbit) están disponibles en el encapsulado WLCSP.  Las EEPROM 11AA160 (16 Kbit), 11AA020 (2 Kbit) y 11AA010 (1Kbit) están disponibles en el encapsulado TO-92 de 3 patillas. Las muestras ya se pueden solicitar en http://www.microchip.com/get/23X0.  


Ver vídeo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hklFqMOTbtY

Fuente:http://www.elektor.es/noticias/microchip-technology-amplia-su-linea-de-productos.1316282.lynkx?utm_source=ES&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=news


----------

